

Cooking Flowchart: How to Cook Real Good Cheap Easy Food - dandelany
http://awesome.good.is/transparency/web/1012/pyramid-submissions/cressida-bell/flat.html

======
kd0amg
Is the tuna Provençale using an alternate definition for "slug" I've not heard
before? I think the conventional definition is way too much wine to put in
something that's not meant to feed a small army, and a single bay leaf won't
be nearly enough to balance that out.

